# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Keelpijn

## dennis24

Hallo,
Ik heb al 5 dagen last in mijn keel moet nu regelmatig mijn keel schrapen omdat er veel slijm in zit en heb pijn bij het slikken net alsof ik telkens een hete slok thee neem.
En met gapen doet het erg pijn
Wat zou ik het beste kunnen doen met deze problemen??

----------


## AROMAR

Is je keel ook rood of zie je witte of rode puntjes?
Als dat zo is zou het een ontsteking KUNNEN zijn, maar dan is het beter even naar de huisarts te gaan...
Anders even honing nemen om zowieso te verzachten..
sterkte, MArjolijn

----------

